# Menu Flashing in ViewSonic Monitor



## robinhood_2010 (May 26, 2010)

Hi,
I starting experiencing a problem with my monitor yesterday. It's a ViewSonic monitor, 17 months old.
Yesterday, out of no where the monitor menu popped up all by itself. I clicked it down. a little while later( like 30 seconds) it popped up again. I clicked it down, it popped back up. Sometimes it pops up rapidily. Or locks on. I rebooted.
It kept happening. I checked to see if the plug- in were tight and they are.
It's very frustrating as I can not see the middle of the screen.
I unplugged the monitor overnight. It didn't happen until about 10 minutes after the monitor was on.
Now, it happens randomly. Sometimes it will pop up and stay on the screen for a minute or two and then disappear.
Other times I have to click it down.
What is going on that this is happening? Should I be planning my monitor's funeral?
I checked all the buttons in the front and they are not stuck in.
Is there anything I can do for it?
Pls. solve my prob.......

regards


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing you can do that I'm aware. The monitor menu is controlled via the monitor itself.

Unless I'm mistaken, Viewsonic has a 3 year warranty.


----------

